# what kind of jar is this?



## daisydog (Jun 12, 2004)

I have a very unusal color ball mason quart. It is kinda apple green mixed with yellow, lots of bubbles, and on the bottom it has a circle in the center and a big fat R. Is this a common jar?


----------



## woody (Jun 14, 2004)

The jar may be common but the color isn't.
 Colors other than aqua/blue/clear are very desireable to fruit jar collectors.
 It's rare in that color.


----------



## old digger (Jun 14, 2004)

Woody, have the apple green jars been reproduced? Thanks for any info.


----------



## woody (Jun 14, 2004)

Only in the Mason's Patent Nov. 30th 1858 midget pint jars in Apple green. Value $4-6.


----------



## daisydog (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I have been trying to find out about this jar for over a year, but nothing even comes close. I thought for sure that the huge r would make it easy to find, but I still don't have a clue. Any ways thanks again.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 15, 2004)

Woody 
 On the Green reproduced midgets....Don't they look like a 3 piece mold ? One sure way of knowing that it's a repro? Instead of just having the 2 mold lines like the real McCoy !
 I had one of the repro's years ago and it seems that there was something about the mold lines being different like a 3 or 4 piece mold.


----------



## woody (Jun 15, 2004)

Older reproduction Midget pints came with a 3 mold seams whereas some of the newer, and often very well made jars have 2 mold seams.


----------

